# mouth ulcers and IBS



## kumi (Jan 15, 2005)

HI,Ive been told I have IBS-D follwoing a gastro infection from an overseas trip. Ive been suffering form it for the past 3 months. Ive also noticed that Ive developed several ulcers on my tongue. Is this a common symptom of IBS???


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Not to alarm you but Crohns has mouth ulcers as a symptom. Have you had a colonoscopy to rule that out?


----------



## kumi (Jan 15, 2005)

hi,am having a colonoscopy in 2 weeks time.....yikes......I guess I will have to wait and see....


----------



## soft (Jun 3, 2004)

Hello. I have been diagnosed with IBS and also suffer from canker sores. Have pretty much had the workup for crohn's and it's come back negative so don't fret


----------



## kumi (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi soft,do you know what causes them or why IBS sufferes might get them?


----------



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

i have been driven nearly mad by mouth ulcers i dont know whats causing this maybe it might be cos im feeling run down (stressed) i use bonjela it does help but they come back eventually with vengance


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

i get them ni my mouth and tongue too im clear for crohns but i do have IBS. Mouth ulcers are caused by a vitim deficiency (sorry got cold and cant think let or lone spell) they often appear when ibs is palying up and you are run down







.i dont use bonjela. wash your mouth out with salt water, dont swaollow it. thats or eat a tea spoon of honey. theres a cure in nature for everything







im not sure why we ibs people get them more though i know i dont eat alf the vitims i used to its hard when vit tabs make me ill and im fructose sensitive, think we just struggle with taking in vits


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

Don't fret, I've had IBS-C for over 20 years, and have been cleared from crohns. I've used to always get mouth ulcers before visiting my inlaws. Or in other such stressful situation. A "glycerin" containing mouth cleaner always seemed to help, don't swallow it. Those mouth ulcers always seem to pop up, just when you don't need one more thing to deal with. Hang in there Zouka, remember we are here to chat with.


----------



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

lol zanne laughing at the in-law bit, god i hated mine and im surprised i didnt lose everything visiting them , my hair, teeth, and sanity lol.. anyway the little critters can be a pain but i find too if im run down i get them, or in a stressful situation.


----------

